# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  First cycle, anavar vs. masteron

## CLB27

27 6' 200lbs
My training includes swimming, lifting a good deal of running and other high impact activity.

I've spent the past week trying to educate myself on steroids and what cycle would be best for my goals. I'm still a newbie here though so if I'm asking dumb questions my apologies.

I've had one experience taking steroids. Two years ago I took oral winstrol only, 5 days on 2 off, for five weeks with no PCT . I realize now that this was a very dumb move. I only mention this to maybe show a little bit of how my system reacts to steroids other than pure test. I noticed immediate strength and cardiovascular endurance gains as well as a significant reduction in body fat. I experienced no negative sides during or after my use.

The two steroids I've been looking into are Anavar and Masteron . I'm in the military and due to upcoming training it would be better for me to keep my cycle to eight weeks if possible, but I can run the anavar for 12 weeks if it will be more beneficial or better suited for me. 

The two cycles I'm considering are:

500 mg test-p for 12 weeks
50mg anavar ED for the last 6 weeks
.25mg Arimidex ED for 12 weeks
vs.
500mg test-p for 8 weeks
400mg masteron 

PCT for both cycles:
Nolvadex 40-40-20-20
Clomid 100-50-50-50

My goals are:
1. Shed close to 15lbs of fat.
2. Make some solid maintainable strength gains while adding no more that 10lbs of mass.
3. Get a boost in my cardio.

My questions are:
1. Considering my goals and experience which cycle would be best for me?

2. If the anavar is the way to go:
-could I shorten the cycle to eight weeks?
-is there any reason other than price and injecting often that I should not use test-p for the whole cycle? From the profiles I've read it
seems like test-p is preferred to test-e if you can afford it and tolerate the frequent injections .
-do I need any corrections to this cycle.

3. If the masteron is the way to go, what corrections do I need to make to the proposed cycle?

I really appreciate all constructive input.

----------


## MickeyKnox

Welcome.

This question would best be posted in the Q&A forum for a little more exposure.  :Smilie: 


*Anabolic Q&A Forum.*

http://forums.steroid.com/forumdispl...S#.UIDcDq7X_fs

----------


## Dalien

I missed understood this section too. Thought it was for athletes..

----------

